# teaching to heel



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never had a dog that could heel. I never tried to teach my dogs. But now that I have a GSD, I would like to teach him. He is 8 months old. We are working on walking on a leash with out pulling now. Maby it is just me that needs to be taught on how to teach a dog how to heel. I am just looking for a good direction to go. What should I be looking for? Where should the dog be in relationship to me. How do I do this? Any advice would help. THANK YOU ALL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Do you need an actual heel, (are you planning on competing in obedience with him?) or do you just want to be able to take him on a walk without him dragging you all over the place? Teaching him to walk at your side on a loose leash is not the same as a formal heel, and is much easier to teach. Plus, you get to decide where he "should be" in relation to you! If I'm taking a dog out for a leash walk they're usually within a foot or two of my left side, and as long as any part of the dog from the head to the ribcage is lined up with my leg, that's good enough for me.

It's helpful to know exactly what you're looking for because they're taught in different ways.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd like some tips on this too. 

Specifically to train the 'casual' heel without screwing up the possiblity of training a formal heel later.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If you think you'll want a formal heel later I'd teach that now- it's a command so it's not like the dog will walk glued to your side pivoting with every turn you make unless you give the command "heel".

Zoe walks at an informal heel since we'll never compete. I started inside on lead by taking a treat and luring her to my left side. When she got to my left side I clicked with my clicker and gave her a treat. I did this every day 3 times a day at least 10-15 times each session. When I saw she understood what I wanted I added the word side no longer luring her over with the treat. I would say side with the treat held at my left side, she would come over, click, and treat. Then add walking to this routine still inside your home only taking one side with the dog at your side, stop, click, and treat. Add one step at a time stopping, clicking, and treating until you can walk with the dog at your side from one end of your home to the other. Then take this routine outside. Just remember the clicking and treating after a few steps to keep reinforcing they get fed when their at your side!! I also make Zoe sit and stay when I stop on command which is something you can add once heeling is going well


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

we are not competing in obedience. it is somthing I would love to do but I dont have to time. I would like an actual heel. I use going for walks for enjoyment. But I would like to have my dog heel. Thanks for the tips


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like this video. First because it's a German Shepherd, and 2nd because it shows the difference between a more formal heel and an informal heel.

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-teach-your-dog-loose-leash-walking-351675/


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I like this video. First because it's a German Shepherd, and 2nd because it shows the difference between a more formal heel and an informal heel.
> 
> How to teach your dog loose leash walking | Video « Wonder How To



Good video but I should of had the volume down. My pup kept looking up at me for a treat; didn't realize the clicker noise was so loud.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Denali Dog Obedience School 

Not sure how classes are there now...but they used to be good! 

See Spot Think Dog Training

Looks interesting - have not been but was in an agility class with her and she was great. 

Always good to go out and watch a class or two.


----------

